# ISO Tunes Pro?



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm curious is anyone out there has ISO Tunes Pro earbuds.

My wife ordered me some for Christmas, but then I started reading reviews…

I am not very picky, but I need them to do two things:

1. Reduce noise (appears they do this well).
2. Maintain a good connection with my phone while it's in my pocket (this is where the reviews scare me).

Can anyone that has them comment?

Thanks!


----------



## TimInIndiana (Jan 6, 2018)

I have these and they work quite well. I am able to maintain a good connection with my cell phone in my pocket.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I had them and wasn't happy with them. They didn't fit well, didn't really work as noise reducers, and the bluetooth had a lot of problems eve though my I-pod was in my pocket. The cord was always getting hung up in the back of my shirt and pulling the ear buds out. I wound up throwing them away when one of the ear buds broke off.

I haven't found any noise reducing ear buds that really work well. I went with a 3M ear muff that has blue tooth and 24 dB noise reduction.

I'm really picky since I have to wear hearing protection all day at work which makes my ears really sensitive. Your experience might be better than mine.


----------



## GaryCK (Apr 7, 2018)

They've worked well for me though I had left my MP3 player on a shelf in the middle of one wall to my shop. I reckon I never got more than 30 feet away from the iPod and it always stayed connected via Bluetooth well. They do a nice job of reducing noise for me as well.

I tried wearing them while on my riding mower, but that didn't work as the cord would catch on limbs on a few trees I tend to mow through as much as under.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Work well for me on both fronts.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the input, gents!

Earl, I have the 3M earmuffs now and I quite like them. However, I travel quite a bit on airplanes so the ISO Tunes would pull double duty. Also, the earmuffs can get annoying when dealing with a respirator.


----------



## TimInIndiana (Jan 6, 2018)

Oh - remembered one thing when I saw this thread float back up to the top of the forum. I did have an issue with my first pair as I used the "wrong" USB charger and ruined it. ISOTunes sent me a replacement set free of charge without question.

Here's the relevant info from their website (this is also included in the user documentation): In order to ensure proper earbud performance, ONLY charge your ISOtunes PRO earbuds with a MAXIMUM 5 Watt (5V - 1.0 A) charger. Using any higher/faster speed charger could be dangerous and may damage your ISOtunes PRO product.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

> Oh - remembered one thing when I saw this thread float back up to the top of the forum. I did have an issue with my first pair as I used the "wrong" USB charger and ruined it. ISOTunes sent me a replacement set free of charge without question.
> 
> Here s the relevant info from their website (this is also included in the user documentation): In order to ensure proper earbud performance, ONLY charge your ISOtunes PRO earbuds with a MAXIMUM 5 Watt (5V - 1.0 A) charger. Using any higher/faster speed charger could be dangerous and may damage your ISOtunes PRO product.
> 
> - TimInIndiana


Very good tip. Thanks!


----------

